# Old budgie teaching new budgie to be afraid of me



## Tails (Nov 22, 2015)

I may be overreacting since I just got the new budgie a day ago but I've noticed that his attitude has completely changed after meeting Jev. After I got the new bird home from petco I was surprised to see that this bird was already hopping onto my finger and eating out of my hand like he'd been here for months. He wasn't the least bit afraid of me or my hands. But today, after being around Jev (who is still afraid of me after two months) he is also afraid of me now and won't go near me. Is there any way to help this? I'm afraid Jev is sort of teaching him to be afraid of me and I never grab or poke or try to pet them so I really hate that now both of my budgies are going to be terrified of me for no good reason.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums  

First of all, even if they've already "met", it's essential you keep the new budgie in a cage away from Jev in a separate room in your house to prevent the spread of hidden illnesses your new bird may be carrying from the pet store. This period of quarantine gives the new bird to settle in to your house and makes sure you monitor the newcomer for sickness. It should be put into action for 4-5 weeks to give the new budgie time to settle in.:thumbsup: 

Second, your new budgie is still very scared at this time and was submissive initially because he was terrified of you, his new environment, and other things. He is still a new bird and as he settles in and gets to know you, he will be less scared of you. 

They are both not going to be terrified. Have you tried to bond with Jev? If not, with both birds in quarantine, it's a great place to start, as it's easier to tame individually. Spend time with both of them, talking to them quietly, showing them not to be afraid. With Jev, since he's already settled in, you can start putting your hand in the cage, not too close, and just resting it there until he's used to it. You can progress to putting your hand closer and closer, never touching him. You can offer him millet at this stage. You can do the same with the new bird when he's settled in, and this will help them to trust you. 

It sounds like you're well aware of their comfort zones, which is good. Don't worry--your two budgies have the potential to be friends with you soon  

Make sure to play soft music for your birds when you're not there, and even when you are, as silence means danger to budgies. You can cover the cage of the new budgie on three sides to help him feel more at home for the first few days. 

If you ever need help with anything else, please ask, as we're here to help :thumbsup: 

It's great to have you with us and I hope to see you around the forums, as well as seeing pictures of your budgies when you get a chance 

:wave:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. We would love to see some pics of your bird's. Starling has given you really great advice, especially on the subject of quarantine. We have a lot of good taming, training and bonding info here and you and your bird's can benefit greatly from it, and get to where you'd like to be easier, and quicker...


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

With my buddys I leave the cage door open when we are home so the birds come out on their own, once out they tend to be more complaint to step up. Maybe because they feel "caged" and vulnerable. Keep trying you'll get there


----------

